# removing radio stock unit from hyundai excel



## lily17 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey guys,

I have a Hyundai Excel 2000 model and want to install my own cd player. My friend had a go at removing the radio stock unit but was unsuccessful. He managed to unhinge it but there is something holding it back from taking it out completely. Any suggestions?  Thanks!


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

there is a piece of metal on the back of the radio attached to the dash, remove it.


----------

